# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  فرفش وإضحك شوية ...

## Deimos

*
*

----------


## Deimos

*
*

----------


## Deimos

*
*

----------


## Deimos

*
*

----------


## Deimos

*
*

----------


## Deimos

*
*

----------


## Deimos

*
*

----------


## Deimos

*
*

----------


## Deimos

*
*

----------


## Deimos

*
*

----------


## Deimos

*
*

----------


## musab aljak

*بوست خاوى المحتوى :hdown:












جااااااااااارى الفتل ..:263:
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*

دي إهداء لمصعب الجاك ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*
*

----------


## Deimos

*
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Deimos
					



دي إهداء لمصعب الجاك ...



دى نظام كسير تلج ولا شنو ؟؟
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

بوست خاوى المحتوى :hdown:












جااااااااااارى الفتل ..:263:




يحليل زمني البالأخدر .. زمان بفتح بوست وبكتب فيه (( تا سمك )) .. يجي مصعب الجاك يقتبس ويقول روعة يا ريس ما عدمناك إن شاء الله منكم نستفيد ونتعلم وجزاك الله خيراً ...

هسي بقيت خاوي المحتوي .. خوخة في رأسك .. بتعرف الخوخة ؟؟؟
:Swaffff: :Swaffff: :Swaffff:

*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

دى نظام كسير تلج ولا شنو ؟؟



معقولة ما فهمتها يا ود الجاك .. الغريبة الساعة 12 فاتت قبيل ...
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Deimos
					


يحليل زمني البالأخدر .. زمان بفتح بوست وبكتب فيه (( تا سمك )) .. يجي مصعب الجاك يقتبس ويقول روعة يا ريس ما عدمناك إن شاء الله منكم نستفيد ونتعلم وجزاك الله خيراً ...
:h3::h3:
 هسي بقيت خاوي المحتوي .. خوخة في رأسك .. بتعرف الخوخة ؟؟؟
:Swaffff: :Swaffff: :Swaffff:




الفى اخدرو فرط دقس ..
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Deimos
					

معقولة ما فهمتها يا ود الجاك .. الغريبة الساعة 12 فاتت قبيل ...



انت قايلنى امام ؟؟
*

----------


## Deimos

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 13 (4 من الأعضاء و 9 زائر)

Deimos, Azmi shosh, احمد البدوي حائل, musab aljak


أنا قاعد راجي ردك .. الله يستر شكلك حتجيبها كبيرة .. 

كورنر :
fire in the hall .. take a cover



*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

انت قايلنى امام ؟؟




ههههههههههههههه .. لو إمام قاعد ما كان بتقول كلامك ده يعني عشان عارفه مقطوع في القضارف ...

كورنر :
دي ما إساءة للقضارف يا مورتا .. بس سؤال برئ عندكم نت ...
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Deimos
					

الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 13 (4 من الأعضاء و 9 زائر)

Deimos, Azmi shosh, احمد البدوي حائل, musab aljak
 

أنا قاعد راجي ردك .. الله يستر شكلك حتجيبها كبيرة .. 

كورنر :
fire in the hall .. take a cover






وعاملنى بالاسود ليـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه ..:SnipeR (320):
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*البوست خلاص إتفتل (( RED PLANET )) .. لكن علي قولك يا مصعب هو أصلاً خاوي المحتوي ...

*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Deimos
					


ههههههههههههههه .. لو إمام قاعد ما كان بتقول كلامك ده يعني عشان عارفه مقطوع في القضارف ...
مخالفة فى منطقة الجزاء ياحكم ..
كورنر :
دي ما إساءة للقضارف يا مورتا .. بس سؤال برئ عندكم نت ...



ناس القضارف ديل فى انجمينا ولا شنو ؟؟

تهئ تهئ تهئ

*

----------


## RED PLANET

*هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااوم

*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

وعاملنى بالاسود ليـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه ..:SnipeR (320):



يمكن عشان أميزك رغم أنك أصلاً مميز وما بتحتاج يلونوك .. فإسمك يشع ضياءً في سماء أون لاين ...






















ويمكن بتمني أشوفك باللون ده علي طول ... :dan1:

*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Deimos
					


ههههههههههههههه .. لو إمام قاعد ما كان بتقول كلامك ده يعني عشان عارفه مقطوع في القضارف ...

كورنر :
دي ما إساءة للقضارف يا مورتا .. بس سؤال برئ عندكم نت ...



سايق ليه تركتر ولا شنو ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Deimos
					

البوست خلاص إتفتل (( RED PLANET )) .. لكن علي قولك يا مصعب هو أصلاً خاوي المحتوي ...




اعتراف صريح من كاتب البوست ..
على ادارة المنبر استدعاء عربة النفايات ..

+
عجبكو عادىRED PLANET   ولا شنو ؟؟
لحدى اخر مرة الزول دا كان كويس ..

*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااوم




كمان جابت ليها ضفادع ؟؟:1 (43):
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

ناس القضارف ديل فى انجمينا ولا شنو ؟؟

تهئ تهئ تهئ




خطوتين والحبشة ...
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Deimos
					

يمكن عشان أميزك رغم أنك أصلاً مميز وما بتحتاج يلونوك .. فإسمك يشع ضياءً في سماء أون لاين ...






















ويمكن بتمني أشوفك باللون ده علي طول ... :dan1:




راحت عليك ..:ANSmile09:
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااوم





شايف لي قعونجة في ثلج .. يا ربي أنا نعسان ولا ما لابس النظارة ...
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

سايق ليه تركتر ولا شنو ؟؟



بلقط نبق ..:hhh:
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Deimos
					

شايف لي قعونجة في ثلج .. يا ربي أنا نعسان ولا ما لابس النظارة ...



دا كلو من اكل البوش ..
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

سايق ليه تركتر ولا شنو ؟؟



الغريبة قال لي ماشي القضارف يشتغل في سد عطبرة الجديد ... :yl3qf3hb76918k4q82h
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Deimos
					

الغريبة قال لي ماشي القضارف يشتغل في سد عطبرة الجديد ... :yl3qf3hb76918k4q82h



:21::21::21:
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

اعتراف صريح من كاتب البوست ..
على ادارة المنبر استدعاء عربة النفايات ..

+
عجبكو عادىRED PLANET   ولا شنو ؟؟
لحدى اخر مرة الزول دا كان كويس ..




الجاب سيرة عجبكو منو .. كان فاهم حاجة ألحس المكوة ...

كورنر :
تبليغ للإدارة بمشاركة مشفرة ...

*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Deimos
					

الغريبة قال لي ماشي القضارف يشتغل في سد عطبرة الجديد ... :yl3qf3hb76918k4q82h



حيرتونا زاتو 
في رمضان الزول دا كان في المجلد
هسي في القضارف
وماشي علي الحبشة
الزول دا شغال في لجنة ترسيم الحدود ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

راحت عليك ..:ANSmile09:



دي مش أغنية لأسرار بابكر ...
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

حيرتونا زاتو 
في رمضان الزول دا كان في المجلد
هسي في القضارف
وماشي علي الحبشة
الزول دا شغال في لجنة ترسيم الحدود ؟؟



عندو عدم استقرار ناتج من مشاكلة نفسية عويصة ..
لذلك فقد البوصلة واصبح (مقطوع) على حد قول (ترمس) عشان تجو تقولو انا قلت كدا ..
يعنى بالعربى الفصيح يعانى من شاكوش مدغلب ..
بس الكلا دا سر بينى وبينكم مافى زول يعرفو حفاظا على نفسيات الحبيب امام ..
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

بلقط نبق ..:hhh:



شكله قنع من عسل النبق وقنع من مورتا قال أحسن يمشي براه ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

دا كلو من اكل البوش ..



إنت قايلني أواب ...
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Deimos
					

إنت قايلني كولا...



لا 
بيبسي
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Deimos
					

إنت قايلني مزمل عباس ...



:bnfjr:
كلو ولا مزمل عباس ياهذا ..
مزمل خط احمر ..

*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

حيرتونا زاتو 
في رمضان الزول دا كان في المجلد
هسي في القضارف
وماشي علي الحبشة
الزول دا شغال في لجنة ترسيم الحدود ؟؟



سمعنا تحت تحت إنه أحمر مكة أجر ليه جهاز بتاع دهب والفايدة بالنص ...
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Deimos
					

سمعنا تحت تحت إنه أحمر مكة أجر ليه جهاز بتاع دهب والفايدة بالنص ...



والبوكس مساهمة من مرهف ..
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Deimos
					

سمعنا تحت تحت إنه أحمر مكة أجر ليه جهاز بتاع دهب والفايدة بالنص ...



انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
وقعتو سودة
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

:bnfjr:
كلو ولا مزمل عباس ياهذا ..
مزمل خط احمر ..










 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

لا 
بيبسي




لا لا لا لا لا لا ...

في تزوير حاصل .. دايرين تفتنوني مع بوش وكولا أقصد مع مزمل وميدو ...

كورنر :
بوش وكولا = وجبة دسمة ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

والبوكس مساهمة من مرهف ..



وفي إرهاصات بإنه يصحبه شيخ كته ( سايق البوكس ) .. عشان كده اليومين ديل غائب ...
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Deimos
					

وفي إرهاصات بإنه يصحبه شيخ كته ( سايق البوكس ) .. عشان كده اليومين ديل غائب ...



شيخ كتة مكانو معروف وين
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
وقعتو سودة



هي لو بقت علي أحمر مكة وقعته سوده .. لكن ما دام شيخ كته معاه إتطمن خالص ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

شيخ كتة مكانو معروف وين




أها وين ...

كورنر :
إنت سر الباب الأبي يفتح معاك شنو ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 15 (3 من الأعضاء و 12 زائر)

Deimos, مزمل عباس, RED PLANET


علي الطلاق مصعب بايت معاك وكان خاشي من جهازك ...



كورنر :
( 12 زائر ) ديل كلهم بايتين معاكم .. ده بيت عزابة ولا عنبر ...

*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

عندو عدم استقرار ناتج من مشاكلة نفسية عويصة ..
لذلك فقد البوصلة واصبح (مقطوع) على حد قول (ترمس) عشان تجو تقولو انا قلت كدا ..
يعنى بالعربى الفصيح يعانى من شاكوش مدغلب ..
بس الكلا دا سر بينى وبينكم مافى زول يعرفو حفاظا على نفسيات الحبيب امام ..





يا أخوي رسل لي مواصفات إمام سريع خلينا نمشي الجرايد بكرة نعمل إعلان لمفقود ...
*

----------


## مزمل عباس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Deimos
					

الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 15 (3 من الأعضاء و 12 زائر)

Deimos, مزمل عباس, RED PLANET


علي الطلاق مصعب بايت معاك وكان خاشي من جهازك ...



كورنر :
( 12 زائر ) ديل كلهم بايتين معاكم .. ده بيت عزابة ولا عنبر ...




​دا بوكس رغيف 
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مزمل عباس
					

​دا بوكس رغيف 



المتصور مع مصعب في صورتك الرمزية ده رأفت الهجان ولا منو ؟؟؟
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ده يسموهو شنو هسه ياعزو انت وريد ومزمل !!!

ثرثرة اخر الليل !!

*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

ده يسموهو شنو هسه ياعزو انت وريد ومزمل !!!

ثرثرة اخر الليل !!




عدم الشغلة بتعمل اكتر من كدا ..:a029:
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Deimos
					





قوية والله
:Smok-0224:
الارنب كان عايش علي امل
:Swaffff:
...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

ده يسموهو شنو هسه ياعزو انت وريد ومزمل !!!

ثرثرة اخر الليل !!





غايتو أنا فتحت بوست وهم فتلوه .. بوست كان عنده مستقبل كويس والغرض منه رسم الإبتسامة علي وجوه الصفوة .. ولكن تم إعدامه علي مرأي ومسمع الجميع ...

عاجبك كده يا زعيـــم ...
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Deimos
					





ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه قوية
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه قوية



محاولة جيدة 
لحلحلة ما تم فتله
\\
منظمة فتالون بلا حدود
                        	*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*غايتو انا شايف انو السوط اقصد البوست لحق شيخ كتة يا ناس هووووووووووي شيخ كتة ده يداها وصله بيضعاكم 
*

----------

